# Shedding



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Poodles don't shed.. or at least they shouldn't. When Des was going through his coat change, I did get tons more hair coming out on the brush but it was just puppy fluff and tangles; he's never actually shed. I think that was just because the puppy fur was weaker and softer so it would get caught up in the brush easier. I'm no expert though!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmmm...I have had 3 poodles and none have ever shed at any point. I suspect the rash has to do with the shedding.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Hmm. Some of it is light fluffy little floating balls of undercoat - little "fuzz bunnies". I guess this must be what you called "puppy fluff". She does scratch but not as much as before, but perhaps that is where the undercoat is coming from. The other stuff is little 1/2 to 1 inch long pieces of what looks like the ends of her coat. This might be a dumb question but do poodles have undercoat and top coat - or do they just have one coat.

So, I take it, I should not be finding bits of black dog hair on my stair carpet. When they go through a coat change, what happens to the old puppy coat? Should it ONLY come out on the brush? I got my new clippers a couple of weeks before Christmas and I combed her out and clipped her at that point. 

I will mention it to the vet tomorrow when I go there and in the meantime if anyone else has any opinions on this I would be happy to hear them. I made an appointment with the senior vet because it must be very annoying for Lucy to have this rash on and off and be itchy a lot of the time. I have to find a permanent solution for her - its no good fixing it and then it comes back again.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Hoolie just turned 10 mos. And is really in full coat change mode.I don't see shedding..just little balls of coat when I brush him that need to be brush out to keep him from matting. I can't say I have seen any longer hair just come out not on a comb or brush.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe she has alergies?? The rash could have something to do with this. 

Mine never shed either.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I occasionally get longer hairs laying around the house. But it is usually when the two of them are rough housing and the coat is pulled out while playing. My two like to play rough and I don't always stop them in time to prevent hair pulling. But not being in show coat it isn't a major issue.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

It might be my fault because I have to admit I haven't brushed or combed her for two and a half weeks. It seems to be the ends of her hair that is coming off. I gave her a good brushing and then combed her through. Sometimes when there is a little matt on the hair and you pull it off - that is the kind of thing that was on the stair carpet. I will have to see if it stops now I have given her a good brushing!

She is such a goof. Just like a kid, I get on the telephone and she finds her squeaky toy and keeps on squeaking it so I can hardly hear!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It could be that she is scratching out the mats, when they pull on the skin. I do find little tufts of poodle fluff around the house - but that is because I clip her upstairs in the bathroom, and bits tend to escape while I am vacuuming!


----------



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

The only time I saw shedding on carpet was when our first spoo had sebacious adenitis. I hesitate to mention it because it would be such an alarming diagnosis, but it is often missed for a long time or misdiagnosed as allergies, not that diagnosing early usually helps very much. I think 9 months is pretty young for it to show up though, so that is hopeful. Our Chloe also had recurrent skin infection, especially around her mouth. I'll pray ray2: for your Lucy that it is an allergy, or some simple fix.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

As I said, the vet says its canine impetigo and most dogs grow out of it. I have noticed that since a brushed her yesterday, the "shedding" has stopped. I think it was my fault. I think it was bits of the end of her hair - maybe a matt in her hair that had caused the end of the hair to break off.

She has had two of her pills and also two applications of the lotion so I hope she is less itchy soon.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

mochi had a case of impetigo at around that age too...although it didn't cause any shedding. i suspect it was very uncomfortable tho! a medicated shampoo and antibiotic ointment cleared it up in no time.


----------

